# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Ordu nasıl değişim geçirdi?

## bozok

*ORDU NASIL DEğİşİM GEüİRDİ?*

*Kurtul Altuğ* 

17 Ekim 2011



TSK’daki akıllara durgunluk veren gelişmenin ve değişmenin asıl yüzü, *Silivri duruşmalarında* tutuklu amiral ve generallerin açıklamalarıyla ortaya çıkıyor. Orduya uzun yıllar hizmet etmiş albay ve generaller *artık açık açık komutanları suçluyor* ve hatta bazıları Genelkurmay başkanlarının kendilerini sadece yanlız bırakmadıklarını aynı zamanda *“silah arkadaşlığını da unuttuklarını”* ifade ediyor.

Tutuklu askeri savcı* Albay üçok,* komutanlarını suçlayarak şu savunmayı yapmıştı:* 

“Genelkurmay Başkanı askeri yargıyı ısrarla soruşturmaların dışında tutmuştur* (Sayın Büyükanıt’ı kastediyor). *Sayın Başbuğ’un dönemi, kanaatimce, TSK tarihinde, personelin en acımasız hukuksuzluklara ve zulümlere maruz kaldığı dönem olmuştur. Bu süreci Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Adli Müşavirliği ne yazık ki iyi yönetememişlerdir. Bunun yanı sıra, Büyükanıt ve Başbuğ döneminde yapılan de değişikliklerle askeri mahkemelerin bütün yetkileri elinden alınmış ve adeta görev yapamaz hale getirilmeye çalışılmışlardır.*” 

2010′da kuvvet komutanlarına mektup yazdığını anlatan Albay üçok, *“Fakat Başbuğ tarafından, bu önerilerimin hiçbiri dikkate alınmamıştır. Kaderin ne acı oyunudur ki sessiz kalarak, bu süreci kötü yöneterek, asılsız suçlamalara ve iftiralara hedef olan yüzlerce muazzaf ve emekli askerin tutuklanmasına katkıda bulunan Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri de benzer suçlamalara maruz kalmış ve tutuklanmıştır”* demişti.
*
İbret Verici Bir Belge…
*
Bana göre bu savunma, TSK’nın disiplin yönünden ne hale geldiğinin ve komuta kademesiyle altının nasıl uyuşmazlaştığının ibret verici bir belgesidir. Aslında *50′li yıllarda* TSK’ya el atıldığının ve ABD’nin orduyu nasıl *kendi uyumuna aldığının* kanıtı sayılabilir.* Milli Birlik Komitesi üyesi 27 Mayıs’çı Yarbay Orhan Erkanlı,* bu gelişmeleri *“Anılar, Sorunlar, Sorumlular’* isimli kitabında anlatıyordu. Kitap* 70′li yıllarda* çıkmış bir *TSK belgeselidir.* Erkanlı’nın anlattıklarından öğreniyoruz ki *“ABD’nin değişmeyen amacı müttefiki ve sonradan stratejik ortağı olarak TSK’yı ayağından tepesine dek değiştirmekti”* (K.A., Ordu ve Siviller ve İhanetler, s.27, 2010, Toplumsal Dönüşüm Yayınları)
*
Erkanlı*‘nın o satırlarına bir göz atalım:* “1947′de Truman doktriniyle başlayan Amerikan askeri yardımı birçok tabii neticeleri de beraberinde getirdi. Ankara’da bir Amerikan askeri yardım kurulu faaliyete geçti. Bu kurula bağlı olarak tümenlere kadar her büyük karargaha birer askeri ekip verildi*.(İkili antlaşmaların çoğu Amerikan askeri yardım kurulu başkanları ile Türk yetkilileri arasındaki özel görüşmelerle vücut bulmuştur.) *Amerikan silah ve malzemesinin kullanılmasını öğretmek için ordumuzun çeşitli mekteplerinde Amerikalıların nezaretinde kurslar açıldı. Birçok subay ve astsubayımız aynı maksatla Batı Almanya’ya, ABD’ye kurslara gönderildi. Bu dönemi teferruatıyla yaşadık. Harp dışında kalmamıza rağmen harbin bütün ağırlığını, sosyal ve ekonomik tahribatını sırtında taşıyan Türkiye, her şeye muhtaç durumdaydı.”*
*
Orhan Erkanlı* böyle yazıyor ve gerisini *Avcıoğlu*‘na bırakıyor:* “ABD’nin bu çabalarla, kendi ideolojisini benimsemiş bağımlı ordular kurma amacını güttüğü şüphesizdir. Bu çabalar, Atatürkçü ve milliyetçi geleneğe sahip Türk ordusunda etkisiz kalmıştır. ABD başla ülkelerde, aynı metotlarla, Erkanlı’nın deyimiyle ‘uydu ordular’ yaratmıştır.*” (Doğan Avcıoğlu, Türkiye’nin Düzeni, 2. Cilt, s.381)

Elbette güçlü bir devletin kontrolünü de ele geçirmek kolay değildir. Bir kayıtta:* “Eğer bir devlet, ulusal ekonomi, ulusal devlet ve ulusal ordu sistemini benimsemişse ve üniter yapısına sahipse bunlar devleti ayakta tutabilir.”* Peki ya tersi olursa ne olur?

*“O sorunun yanıtı Silivri duruşma salonun da şu günlerde sık sık yankılanıyor”* dersek hata mı olur?

TSK böyle bir değişimi asla geçirmemiş olmalıydı.

*
AYDINLIK


**İLKKURşUN*

----------

